# 94 DOHC Engine Swap



## drummerlax628 (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a 94 maxima SE with the DOHC engine, i need a new engine, would it be hard to put a 95 engine in it, or should I just stick with the 94 DOHC. If it is feasable could you please post the information you know about the swap.....thanks in advance


----------



## drummerlax628 (Jan 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

yea just stick with what you got and dont try to upgrade! from what i believe the mounts are not the same. it would be to much money to envest. :thumbup: Then think about rewiring the whole swap and you would need a new ecu and so on and so forth


----------

